# Puffers &Cichlids???



## poe (Mar 9, 2004)

can puffer fish and cichlids live together peacecully????


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

No. Flat-out no.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i wouldn't suggest it either


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Nope. A managuense i use to own pulled out whoop ass by the keg on a fahaka i had temperarily with him. The fahaka was dead within hours. Very stupid move...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

and if that fahaka had more willpower, you would have had a reverse scene, with a managuense missing his mouth or a section of his belly. Lose-Lose situation with puffers and cichlids.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Yea I treid to put a figure 8 puffer in my cichlid tank and with in minutes they attacked him luckly I saw it and I pulled him out other wise they would have kicked his ass for sure. Dont know why this was because I had a few other non cichlids in the tank and they left them alone but not the puffer.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Ya, a fahaka is probly the only puffer that would stand a chance with cichlids.

what about dwaft cichlids and small puffers? i know that alot of dwaft cichlids are not very agressive and neither are most dwaft puffers. does any body know if this would work? that is the only situation that i think *might* work.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Ya, a fahaka is probly the only puffer that would stand a chance with cichlids.
> 
> what about dwaft cichlids and small puffers? i know that dwaft cichlids are not very agressive and neither are most dwaft puffers. does any body know if this would work? that is the only situation that i think *might* work.


A fahaka would not 'stand' with the cichlids; if the cichlids didn't kill it, it would kill them eventually. A fahaka bite is essentially on par with a piranha bite. Its a setup that is just not going to work.

dwarf puffers like to nip fins. this would stress out rams and geos.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya, i didnt think that the whole dwaft thing would work out.
so, i am saying yet again that there are no setups where you can have puffers and cichlids together.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Lose Lose situation like p45 has stated. A fahaka easily has the teeth and jaw power to literally rip chunks out of a managuense or any cichlid in that matter. Its all on the temperment of the fish. Just dont do it


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

You can keep them together if you buy a divider.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

if a big cichlid wants through a divider it will get through eventually, I have heard quite a few stories about people who had red devils and flower horns divided with 
rhoms, the red devil/flower got through the divider and got there asses handed to them by the rhoms.

I would just get a seperate tank for the puffer :nod:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> No. Flat-out no.


 amazingly I agree


----------

